# [Risolto] ebuild

## antonellocaroli

Ho un aebuild che installa dei binari, dove le src_uri sono cosi:

SRC_URI="

amd64? (....................................rpm )

arm64? ( ....................................deb )

"

avrei bisogno di una terza voce con la key amd64 e se la cpu ha AVX2

c'é un modo per farlo?

cioé una voce amd64 || AVX2

con avx2 rilevato in qualche modo automaticamente? se c'é?Last edited by antonellocaroli on Wed Mar 10, 2021 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che puoi usare la logica booleana

```
SRC_URI="

amd64? ( avx2? ( ....................................rpm ) )

amd64? ( !avx2? ( ....................................rpm ) )

arm64? ( ....................................deb )

" 
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Penso che puoi usare la logica booleana
> 
> ```
> SRC_URI="
> 
> ...

 

ma avx2 lo dovrei mettere come USE falgs?

non c'é un modo che la ebuild lo ricavi in auto? cioé leggendo le istruzioni della cpu?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> ma avx2 lo dovrei mettere come USE falgs?

 

Si deve essere nelle use flag

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> non c'é un modo che la ebuild lo ricavi in auto? cioé leggendo le istruzioni della cpu?

 

No, ma non vedo il problema di aggiungere la use flag.

Comunque userei quella esistente cpu_flags_x86_avx cosi' se uno imposta CPU_FLAGS_X86 nel make.conf viene aggiornato anche questo pacchetto.

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   ma avx2 lo dovrei mettere come USE falgs? 
> 
> Si deve essere nelle use flag
> 
>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   non c'é un modo che la ebuild lo ricavi in auto? cioé leggendo le istruzioni della cpu? 
> ...

 

Quindi qualcosa del genere?

```

SRC_URI="

amd64? ( avx2? ( ....................................rpm ) )

amd64? ( !avx2? ( ....................................rpm ) )

arm64? ( ....................................deb )

"

IUSE="cpu_flags_x86_avx2"

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No, devi cambiare la variabile anche in SRC_URI

```
SRC_URI="

amd64? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx2? ( ....................................rpm ) )

amd64? ( !cpu_flags_x86_avx2? ( ....................................rpm ) )

arm64? ( ....................................deb )

"

IUSE="cpu_flags_x86_avx2" 
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> No, devi cambiare la variabile anche in SRC_URI
> 
> ```
> SRC_URI="
> 
> ...

 

Grazie Fedeliallalinea!

----------

